# You cannot think your way out



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

I've noticed (after 7 years of DP) that you cannot think your way out of DP. And I've also recently noticed that reality comes back when you let it. Let me make this more clear. When you let go of trying to control how you are feeling, reality starts to come back to you. You have to give up the struggle and stop fighting the protective mechanism. Reality is what happens when you let go and start living. Stop obsessing over DP and let life return to you. After all, it didn't go anywhere to begin with.* DP is all in your head.* It's a matter of relaxing instead of panicking; Breathing instead of holding your breath; Enjoying instead of living in fear.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it is so uplifting to have come to this realization myself, and then see someone else come to it. this is the core principle of recovery. unfortunately you can't teach it to people. everyone has to learn it for themselves to recover, and you just did!!! congratulations buddy, you're on your way!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> it is so uplifting to have come to this realization myself, and then see someone else come to it. this is the core principle of recovery. unfortunately you can't teach it to people. everyone has to learn it for themselves to recover, and you just did!!! congratulations buddy, you're on your way!


Thanks man!


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> it is so uplifting to have come to this realization myself, and then see someone else come to it. this is the core principle of recovery. unfortunately you can't teach it to people. everyone has to learn it for themselves to recover, and you just did!!! congratulations buddy, you're on your way!


What tommy said! It is SO Frustrating recovering from DP and really wanting to grab everyone and go 'NO, this is how you get better' - but it doesn't matter, you can tell them til you are blue in the face but each person has to come to it by themselves








Big ups to you Thoughtonfire, it's a major step! It takes a lot of practise to not try and think yourself out, but it gets gradually easier!


----------



## Screaming Man (Jul 25, 2010)

wow best thread ever


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

I suspect you may be right.

Hopefully soon I will KNOW you're right.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Really happy for you David. I've noticed from your posts that you're a thinker... Too much of a thinker in fact, and it's just not helpful when it comes to DP, so I'm very glad you've adopted this attitude. I think it'll go a long way to helping you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> Really happy for you David. I've noticed from your posts that you're a thinker... Too much of a thinker in fact, and it's just not helpful when it comes to DP, so I'm very glad you've adopted this attitude. I think it'll go a long way to helping you.


Thanks Zee Deveel


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've noticed (after 7 years of DP) that you cannot think your way out of DP. And I've also recently noticed that reality comes back when you let it. Let me make this more clear. When you let go of trying to control how you are feeling, reality starts to come back to you. You have to give up the struggle and stop fighting the protective mechanism. Reality is what happens when you let go and start living. Stop obsessing over DP and let life return to you. After all, it didn't go anywhere to begin with.* DP is all in your head.* It's a matter of relaxing instead of panicking; Breathing instead of holding your breath; Enjoying instead of living in fear.


Excuse me asking but how do you let go of the feeling? I'm trying to get a grasp on what you're saying, cause like the rest of us I'm trying to beat this thing. Whenever I go out and socialize it's there, and I'm really trying to learn how to lessen it. What's a good saying to tell yourself, or a good visualization, to help you relax, because that what helps me more than anything.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

I know, and I totally agree, you can't think your way out, only ignore the pain while walking through the flames and thinking of the ocean instead. though, you can calm yourself so the DP let's go.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

thats kinda the trick. visualizations and things of that nature are almost the opposite of what you want to do. the key is to ignore it all together. to blow it off when you notice. i remember one thing i said to myself that actually did help when i started getting anxiety over the way i felt was, "screw it, it doesn't matter if i am scared because i will still be here doing the same thing reguardless. so why bother"? ya know, just kinda disempower the feelings that give DP/DR it's strength. at least thats a starting point.


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> thats kinda the trick. visualizations and things of that nature are almost the opposite of what you want to do. the key is to ignore it all together. to blow it off when you notice. i remember one thing i said to myself that actually did help when i started getting anxiety over the way i felt was, "screw it, it doesn't matter if i am scared because i will still be here doing the same thing reguardless. so why bother"? ya know, just kinda disempower the feelings that give DP/DR it's strength. at least thats a starting point.


So kind of just clear the mind. Just like dump whatever is relevant to DP?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Thunderlordcid said:


> So kind of just clear the mind. Just like dump whatever is relevant to DP?


yep, that helps, don̈́'t ya give a flying fuck about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Thunderlordcid said:


> Excuse me asking but how do you let go of the feeling? I'm trying to get a grasp on what you're saying, cause like the rest of us I'm trying to beat this thing. Whenever I go out and socialize it's there, and I'm really trying to learn how to lessen it. What's a good saying to tell yourself, or a good visualization, to help you relax, because that what helps me more than anything.


One thing I've been telling myself lately is sayings of self assurance. It helps for staying focused in the moment rather than focus on DP. I tell myself things like "It's safe in reality." "Nothing is threatening you." "It's okay, there is nothing to be afraid of in this moment." you know? Things of that nature


----------

